# New Theodora



## DeGustibus (Aug 7, 2020)

I know, not an opera, but here is a great cast of current opera stars in a a production they did a few times last week in Europe and then recorded after their last stop in Essen (IIRC). Very good singing and playing, DiDonato particularly fine. If you like Handel, well worth the three hours. It's free for another couple of weeks, I think, but you do have to create an account.
Maxim Emelyanychev conducts Handel's Theodora
Concert performance with Lisette Oropesa, Joyce DiDonato, Michael Spyres... - Il Pomo d'Oro Choir and Orchestra
https://www.medici.tv/en/concerts/maxim-emelyanychev-conducts-handels-theodora/


----------

